# Name some of the DIY mods that you have seen or heard of



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I was just wondering if anyone had any "strange stories" regarding DIY modifications.

One of my friends had a gain pot giving him trouble on an Orion 280GX, an amplifier with a gain control per channel. Well, he didn't feel like looking through the Digikey online catalog for the appropriate gain control, so he pulled the working gain, measured the resistance, and soldered resistors in place of the gain controls.

I'd like to hear some of the other DIY quick fixes.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I've seen all kinds of DIY fixes on amplifiers, radios...

When I was 12, I bought a Jet Sound booster/EQ from a rummage sale. The 60Hz slider was broken, so I measured the resistance with it pushed "to 11" and soldered a pair of resistors in place. I put it in the family station wagon and it and a pair of Craig 6x9s were quite the bass-boomers. For 10W or so. Adjustment was then made with the bass control on the radio. It worked really well.

I've done the resistor thing with the gain control a few times for folks. Only by request though...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

envisionelec said:


> I've done the resistor thing with the gain control a few times for folks. Only by request though...


it's nice to make a "set point" and by using high tolerance parts it's damn accurate.

I've done it on pro amps too, especially big amps running horns.


----------

